# xml - editoren



## siba (2. Feb 2005)

Gibt es Open Source Alternativen zu xmlspy?


----------



## Alino (2. Feb 2005)

genau die Frage habe ich mir gestellt. Ich bin Ahnungslos

cu


----------



## dark_red (2. Feb 2005)

xml schreibt man doch mit einem netten editor wie vim  

afaik hat jedit ein paar nette xml plugins... ansonst mal emacs ansehen, das kann alles  :roll:


----------



## Bleiglanz (2. Feb 2005)

NEIN - keiner ist so gut (is leider so), nochdazu kann die kostenlose XML-SPY HOME Edition fast gar nichts

Eclipse: xml buddy

Windows: Cooktop (ganz nett)

Linux: nehm ich emacs oder jedit, guten spezial-xml-editor würde ich auch dringend brauchen


----------



## foobar (2. Feb 2005)

Es gibt Morphon Xml ist aber nicht frei und grotten langsam. Ich verwende auch Xml-Buddy oder Emacs, was besseres habe ich bisher noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Feb 2005)

Ist zwar OT

Visual Studio.NET 2003: wenn man aus einer XML-Datei ein Schema extrahieren will, dann verseucht M$ das Schema mit allem möglichen Schrott (eigener NS, für DataSet vorbereite, ...); die Outline geht total in die Knie wenns mehr als 3 oder 4 elemente sind; Schemata dürfen nicht dasselbe unterlement in zwei verschiednen parents haben usw. usw.

praktisch völlig unbrauchbar zum bearbeiten von XML Dateien

wollte ich nur mal gesagt haben


----------

